# 1950XT stuck at 2D clocks after ATITool



## eltoro200 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Sapphire Radeon 1950XT.
A few months ago I tried a little OC with ATITool (now using v0.27 beta4), and since then the card is suffering from low performance/freezes.
I also notice that my 3DMark03 score went down from around 20k to around 14k.

This card's 3D clocks are GPU/RAM 621MHz/900MHz (1800MHz effective).
These clocks are also displayed in the ATI Overdrive interface, as the "Requested" clocks, but the "Current" clocks stay at 500MHz/594MHz GPU/RAM even while running 3D testing apps.

I thought that maybe something got screwed with my WinXP, so I installed another fresh copy of WinXP SP2, and added only the latest Intel Chipset drivers, and Catalyst 8.1.
The clocks are still stuck at 2D mode?!?!?!?

Could it be that ATITool changed something in the card's firmware?
(ATITool offers the option to OC a card using its own method, and also using a driver level OC).
If yes, can this change be reversed?

My system:
WinXP SP2
Intel E6850@3.6GHz (9x400Mhz = 1600MHz FSB)
Asus P5B Deluxe (bios 1226)
Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 (2 x 1GB @ 4-4-4-12-800MHz)
Sapphire Radeon 1950XT 256MB
Western Digital WD5000YS
PSU Enermax Liberty 620W

Thanks a ton!
Tom


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't create multiple threads for the same problem.


----------



## eltoro200 (Jan 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Don't create multiple threads for the same problem.



Oops, tried stopping it after clicking on the submit button, but looks like I was too late...

Anyway, anyone with any insight on my 1950xt/0.27b4 issue?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2008)

I use .26 for my 1950xtx as the .27 series don't seem to save my voltages to my OC profiles correctly. Also I use 7.9 drivers as I haven't found any good reason to go further as it seems performance in driver support peaks here for 1950's imo.

Go into settings and make sure a box is checked to load 3D clocks on ATI Tool Startup (should be checked by default).

IMO you should try .26 ATI Tool and CCC 7.9! Hope that helps!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Also, double check to make sure your PCIe power cable is plugged into the card. Might be loose or unhooked.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Also, double check to make sure your PCIe power cable is plugged into the card. Might be loose or unhooked.



iirc if you don't have the PCIe plug connected to the card you can't even boot the PC, or at least that's been my experience since my x850 (my 1950pro for sure). Whenever I have forgotten I have recieved a message stating that I needed to connect the power cable to the video card in red letters on a black screen and that was as-far-as it would go until I shut down and installed the power cable.

I know a lot of NV cards are capable of running w/o external power in 2D mode though.


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ yes it needs the pci-e power cable  or it well get the blk screen with red letters 

@eltoro200 0.26 works the best in XP so stick with that 

have you made profiles for 2D and 3D clocks ?


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 18, 2008)

I had problems like that too with my X1950XT so I removed ATI tool and it worked fine.I just have OCed the 3D profile from flashing BIOS


----------

